# PEANUT BUTTER N JELLY~CUTE NEW OUTFITS



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

here's the new matching outfits I made peanut butter and jelly...


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Those are too cute! Cooper says he wants to be a part of the band!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Those are so cute! :wink:


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

Your babies are so cute.

Jennie cocoasmama


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

they are so cute


----------



## tmroby (Aug 27, 2005)

cute outfits :!:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

they look great! Tico has a pair (or is it a set?) of those shoes - and we only one 1 on. He's not that fond of them! Maybe he will change his mind when winter gets here.


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

those are so cute!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

awwww, thats so adorable!!!


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Those R the Cutets outfits I have ever seen!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

They look great!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

You are so good at that. They look great.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

How cute!!! I love the little boots to... They look like very trendy pups!!


----------

